# Start up problems on RCA tablets



## Destta (Mar 27, 2016)

My RCA tablet 10 inch with keyboard turned off out of the blue and won't turn back on.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Try charging the battery and then try turning it on. If it doesn't respond try plugging it in with out a battery to see if it atleast tells you that you need a battery. I think you may need a new battery.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> try plugging it in with out a battery


 This is an android tablet not a laptop.
You can not remove a battery from a tablet easily.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

plodr said:


> This is an android tablet not a laptop.
> You can not remove a battery from a tablet easily.


I mean technically you can if you grab a screwdriver and take it off. But regardless you will need a new battery. A common issue.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I've had my tablet since 2014 and no problems with the battery.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

plodr said:


> I've had my tablet since 2014 and no problems with the battery.


That's great, but that may not apply to this particular person.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> you will need a new battery. A common issue.


 I take exception to the comment.
I don't think it is a *common issue* and we have yet to determine if the RCA tablet needs a new battery.

Until the OP provides more details, I would not assume a new battery is needed.


----------

